# Insuring my unused vehicle



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi insurance guys im taking my skyline off road for the winter ie its being parked at the bottom of my drive with a cover put on it and sorned until summer do you guys have a cheap insurance option for this ?
Kind regards
Nath


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Nath, 

We're able to provide a policy to fit your needs. 

Is there any chance you could send me a PM with your contact info and I'll get one of our guys to give you a call. 

Thanks

Matt


----------

